# Longnose Gar



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Shot this guy in the Trinity River on Sat. He was probably 60#. Best to date for a longnose.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

That is big for a Long nose. Well, I have never seen one that big.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Gar, Longnose 43.25(weight) 59.00(lenght) May 1, 2009Trinity RiverKevin Moynahan

looks to me if it was really 60# you should have turned him in, i shot one last year thats 56"" but never got the weight i have a picture of him at the house in houston


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Man, she's a fatty. Nice Fish.


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

*Weight*

We did not weigh the fish, but took a guess. I know that fish was over fifty. There are some more out there so we might need to get us a good scale.


----------

